

Legal Case Strained Troubled Web Activist - larrys
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324581504578238692048200404.html

======
chime
This is the first article I've come across that includes statements from his
GF. Instead of a private suicide, it is looking more and more like a public
tragedy. The last few paragraphs show that he was not 'alone' in the forever-
alone-nobody-loves-me sense. He had friends, loved ones, and a special someone
who made him smile with tickle fights. Of course, none of these things really
matter when you're drowning in the pangs of bipolar lows or depression but
they certainly help alleviate some of the pain.

In the absence of the legal case, even the continual cycles of highs and lows
is typical for many of us. But I have no idea what I would do if I was faced
with financial ruin and a multi-decade no-computer-access prison sentence. My
entire life revolves around computers and has done so for 20+ years since I
was 10. I changed schools, moved away from loving family, left high-paying
jobs, and gave up financial security just to continually pursue the singular
passion of my life - programming. The thought of not being able to program is
my version of hell. If you tell me I can't code for the rest of my life, I
might as well not exist.

As irrational as someone else's suicide always appears, I fail to see a
rational response to being in a situation where 10 years of imprisonment is
the best possible outcome.

~~~
varjag
10 years of prison is a long time, but it's hardly the end of life, especially
when you're in your 20s to begin with. Yes your aspirations and career will
take a massive setback but still, sitting it out is more rational option than
suicide.

EDIT: I'm curious as to reason for downvoting, aside from sheer disagreement.

~~~
vermontdevil
Are you facing prison time? Who knows how the prospect would play on your
mind. Perhaps you would be able to compartmentalize it in your mind and be
able to handle it.

It may not be so easy for others like Aaron. Everyone deals with these issues
differently.

~~~
varjag
Hate to ruin your ad hominem argument, but many moons ago in a different place
I was involved in activism that would land you in prison without due process.

And even if I didn't, it has nothing to do with rationalization of suicide.

~~~
vermontdevil
Yeah you have all the answers.

